
Why the 'wimpy' Y chromosome hasn't evolved out of existence - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-wimpy-chromosome-hasnt-evolved.html
======
bookofjoe
>Meiotic Executioner Genes Protect the Y from Extinction

[https://www.cell.com/trends/genetics/fulltext/S0168-9525(20)...](https://www.cell.com/trends/genetics/fulltext/S0168-9525\(20\)30154-2?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0168952520301542%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

